# Tires???



## adrniln (Feb 26, 2007)

How long should the tires on my outback last??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Check for cracks and wear constantly but the general rule of thumb is replace in 4 or 5 years regardless of how they look

John

PS, most of us just get a new trailer before then, its easier


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It depends on what tires you have. You can search this forum and find many posting about the tires that were put on the OB's. I plan on replacing the stock tires that came on my 2004 this spring, due to side wall cracking.


----------



## adrniln (Feb 26, 2007)

so it sounds like mileage isn't much of an issue?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Only if you are lucky enough to be full timing


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

adrniln said:


> How long should the tires on my outback last??


Couple of seasons in the southwest due to heat and sun. *ON THE OEM TIRES!*

Heat from towing 
-----if under inflated even for a short trip the cheap OEM tires will start seperating on the inside where you cannot inspect
-----from high road temps 
-----sustained operation at max or more load values -Outbacks and most RV's suffer from this issue.

Sun / UV damage to rubber 
-------cracked sidewalls 
-------rotting from inside 
--both causing seperations and or blowouts.

If any sidewall damage is noted be prepared for flat tires on the road --- or fix before hitting the road!

Map Guy


----------



## adrniln (Feb 26, 2007)

map guy said:


> How long should the tires on my outback last??


Couple of seasons in the southwest due to heat and sun. *ON THE OEM TIRES!*

Heat from towing 
-----if under inflated even for a short trip the cheap OEM tires will start seperating on the inside where you cannot inspect
-----from high road temps 
-----sustained operation at max or more load values -Outbacks and most RV's suffer from this issue.

Sun / UV damage to rubber 
-------cracked sidewalls 
-------rotting from inside 
--both causing seperations and or blowouts.

If any sidewall damage is noted be prepared for flat tires on the road --- or fix before hitting the road!

Map Guy
[/quote]
Thanks for the information everyone. So basically check my tire pressures and watch for damage/rot etc. Got it!!!


----------

